# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Bats or mice in my walls and finished 3rd floor?

## victorbron5

It's winter time in NH. My house is 3 levels and the attic is finished. There isn't a crawl space to check for pests. We have 2 dormers in the front of the home and it is believed the critters are entering there. Every night from 11-6am we here the scurrying critters above us in the ceiling, then they're going along the walls. They run about loudly for 5-10 minutes then it quiets down for 20 minutes or so. Then it starts up again. I was told that bats hibernate in the winterand wake up from time to time but don't go beserk. I had a pest control associate check the house and looked in the basement--he saw a small amount of droppings. He left 5 traps, I checked them daily--nothing. When he came back in 12 days and saw nothing he concluded I had bats. I think they're mice because of the constant scurrying about the walls and ceiling. Anyone with an experience similar to mine----your insight would be appreciated? Thanks!

----------


## AndyD

I had a similar problem when I lived in the states (although somewhat further South than yourself) and by far the most entertaining solution I found was a 12 gauge shotgun and a brick of salt-shells from Wallmart. You also need a comfy rocking chair and a bottle of single malt scotch. The method is to clear the furniture out of the way and bait the room with whatever food you have in the fridge then sit in the chair with the lights out and the shotgun loaded. When the little critter starts scurrying around you let him have it with both barrels.

----------


## Dave A

> It's winter time in NH.


Say what!

You say you are in "United States".  :Confused: 
Where the heck is NH?

----------


## AndyD

I think it's New Hampshire but I might be wrong.

----------


## Dave A

New Hampshire - July - Winter...

Forget bats and mice, I smell a rat.

----------


## AndyD

I'm assuming you've looked up the IP??

----------


## Dave A

What - it *is* winter in New Hampshire right now? As a local, you'd think Victor would know.  :Whistling: 

The IP geolocation is Cochin, India. But the season problem was the real clue.

----------


## AndyD

Hmmm, so we wait for the rest of the double act to arrive. Whatever they're selling it won't be as effective as the shotgun I can assure you  :Smile:

----------


## vieome

http://evilbot.com/pest-control/bats...hed-3rd-floor/   lol

----------


## Blurock

Wow! 4 threads on pest control. Pesky business. Must be pest season... :Whistling:

----------


## crownjohnsons

> It's winter time in NH. My house is 3 levels and the attic is finished. There isn't a crawl space to check for pests. We have 2 dormers in the front of the home and it is believed the critters are entering there. Every night from 11-6am we here the scurrying critters above us in the ceiling, then they're going along the walls. They run about loudly for 5-10 minutes then it quiets down for 20 minutes or so. Then it starts up again. I was told that bats hibernate in the winterand wake up from time to time but don't go beserk. I had a pest control associate check the house and looked in the basement--he saw a small amount of droppings. He left 5 traps, I checked them daily--nothing. When he came back in 12 days and saw nothing he concluded I had bats. I think they're mice because of the constant scurrying about the walls and ceiling. Anyone with an experience similar to mine----your insight would be appreciated? Thanks!


Bit strange I have faced pest problems but never had bats in my home. You must be living in suburb areas.

----------


## pmbguy

I think the gentlemen is referring to the Chupacabra quite common amongst Latin barrios, it also seems to dwell in subcontinent 
 :Chair:

----------


## Hermes14

If you are looking for a solution for rats & mice plant some Ruta Graveleons also known as Rue in your garden.
Try & find a place in your garden that is windy so that the wind can carry the scent.

----------

pmbguy (18-Sep-13)

----------


## Julius Tristan

I already have that experience in my home and all I have to do is I have my techniques so that all bats are keeping out in my home. I try to use all the pesticide control and I found out that it is very effective to use.

----------


## JessonNangpi

How are you staying at such Floor where it's full of mice and bats,why dont you go for an pest control treatment,it's the only way to get rid off such pests.

----------


## advancedipm

I am sure you would have found some solution for this issue. if not or anybody else facing such issue then here is probably a solution for them:-

i will suggest you to rap on the wall gently at the point you hear the noises. you will still be hearing scratching if it is still in there. It would either a mouse or squirrel that entered into your walls which fell in the gap between the walls. I am sure you will find it whatever it is dead in two or three days. After making sure with a stick whether it is dead or not pick it up and BURY the bagged mouse.

I hope this answer will help!

----------


## pmbguy

I have rats that come from the field next door to my garbage bin outside. I knock them down with a pellet gun from my stoep ... dead-rest aim... doef. I have shot about 15 or so in the last 2 months and they seem to have stopped coming to my yard as much. I should actually skin them and make a top hat

----------

